# buying bags on TRR vs Poshmark or Tradesy



## sdkitty

I had good results buying on Posh.  Some sellers are unresponsive but the items I have bought have been good purchases in terms of price and condition.  I've made several purchases there.  I've bought two bags on Tradesy and that was fine.  One I returned because the size was not what I expected.  The other was excellent.  A lot of the bags I'm seeing on Tradesy now are way overpriced.  It's like the sellers don't understand that a bag purchased 15 years ago and used with signs of wear isn't worth full retail today.
I've been seeing a lot of ads popping up from TRR.  Some of their bags are reasonably priced.  But they will often be described as Fair or Good condition.

There isn't much opportunity for asking questions there.  I think some here (@Antonia) have sent bags to TRR so they obviously have some good ones.

Have you bought there?  Do you stick to items that are described as VG or would you buy something that had some flaws disclosed for the right price?


----------



## Antonia

One good thing about TRR is you can really zoom in on all the pics to see the condition of the bag.  The only thing you might not get a good viewing of is the lining, just a glimpse!  But I have had really good luck buying on TRR just not good luck selling since they take the discount and another big chunk with the percentage.  Oh well, I have to look at it like, I've bought plenty of other things from them at a steal so it's all relative.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> One good thing about TRR is you can really zoom in on all the pics to see the condition of the bag.  The only thing you might not get a good viewing of is the lining, just a glimpse!  But I have had really good luck buying on TRR just not good luck selling since they take the discount and another big chunk with the percentage.  Oh well, I have to look at it like, I've bought plenty of other things from them at a steal so it's all relative.


right
sometimes I've pretty much given away a bag at consignment store but then bought something else for a VG price
I got a great deal on a very nice bag on Posh recently
The bags I've been seeing lately on TRR for good prices do seem like they might have some wear on them that would bother me.
What they call tarnish on silver HW isn't the kind of tarnish you can polish off as it's not real silver - just plating


----------



## Haughty

I believe you can ask the seller on Tradesy if you can negotiate the price, and many times they will work with you.  

i Like TRR for buying but yeah, they take a huge cut.  i think I got an email recently saying they are now taking taking an 80/20 cut on bags under $100.  I usually try eBay first for selling but sometimes if it sits there long enough without selling, I bite the bullet and send to TRR or donate.

I’m a little more hesitant these days after my recent transaction with either PM or Mercari (can’t remember which).   Some of that was my own fault, though.  

I almost always have good luck with TRR.  Only once when I sent it back for a refund.


----------



## sdkitty

thanks


Haughty said:


> I believe you can ask the seller on Tradesy if you can negotiate the price, and many times they will work with you.
> 
> i Like TRR for buying but yeah, they take a huge cut.  i think I got an email recently saying they are now taking taking an 80/20 cut on bags under $100.  I usually try eBay first for selling but sometimes if it sits there long enough without selling, I bite the bullet and send to TRR or donate.
> 
> I’m a little more hesitant these days after my recent transaction with either PM or Mercari (can’t remember which).   Some of that was my own fault, though.
> 
> I almost always have good luck with TRR.  Only once when I sent it back for a refund.


thanks
Some of these sellers on tradesy are asking a thousand dollars for bags that are listed elsewhere for $50-200 or so
When you're that far apart, there's no deal to be made


----------



## Monera

I like Poshmark best out of the ones you mentioned (and Mercari which is pretty similar), it is nice to be able to communicate with the sellers. Most respond pretty quickly and can send more pics on request. Or if the person is very hesitant or outright refuses to send more pictures that might help authenticate, I take that as a sign not to buy and move on. 

I've found some good deals on TRR but I think the item condition that they list can't be trusted at all. One bag I got had old chewed up gum in the inner pocket even though the condition was listed as "Excellent". They wouldn't accept it as a return because it was an authentic item and it did look "just as pictured" (but NONE of the pictures were of the inner pocket!). Since I couldn't get my money back I spent forever scrubbing it out, it was disgusting. I do like that bag now and use it pretty often but ugh... On the other hand, I've gotten "Fair" items from TRR that were actually in nice condition. But sometimes the written descriptions are wildly inaccurate and I really wish we could ask about the specific items. Another gripe is I wish TRR did free shipping over a certain amount. It's not like any of this is enough to make me stop buying from there but oh man is it frustrating sometimes. 

I've only bought once from Tradesy and I agree prices are a bit high. I think I would only buy from there if there's something very specific that I want.


----------



## sdkitty

Monera said:


> I like Poshmark best out of the ones you mentioned (and Mercari which is pretty similar), it is nice to be able to communicate with the sellers. Most respond pretty quickly and can send more pics on request. Or if the person is very hesitant or outright refuses to send more pictures that might help authenticate, I take that as a sign not to buy and move on.
> 
> I've found some good deals on TRR but I think the item condition that they list can't be trusted at all. One bag I got had old chewed up gum in the inner pocket even though the condition was listed as "Excellent". They wouldn't accept it as a return because it was an authentic item and it did look "just as pictured" (but NONE of the pictures were of the inner pocket!). Since I couldn't get my money back I spent forever scrubbing it out, it was disgusting. I do like that bag now and use it pretty often but ugh... On the other hand, I've gotten "Fair" items from TRR that were actually in nice condition. But sometimes the written descriptions are wildly inaccurate and I really wish we could ask about the specific items. Another gripe is I wish TRR did free shipping over a certain amount. It's not like any of this is enough to make me stop buying from there but oh man is it frustrating sometimes.
> 
> I've only bought once from Tradesy and I agree prices are a bit high. I think I would only buy f.rom there if there's something very specific that I want.


yes, the one bag I bought from Tradesy was described as like new and it was.  It wasn't cheap but it was fairly priced considering. That was in 2018

I've never bought from Mercari but I know some people here sell on it


----------



## sdkitty

I think TRR used to have a place on the page where you could ask a question (via email?) about the item.  that's gone.  I had a question just now and only option was to text.  after a bunch for back and forth they said the would check the item at the warehouse and email me in a couple of days.  much easier when you can ask a question directly with a seller (one who answers questions, which is certainly not all of them)


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> One good thing about TRR is you can really zoom in on all the pics to see the condition of the bag.  The only thing you might not get a good viewing of is the lining, just a glimpse!  But I have had really good luck buying on TRR just not good luck selling since they take the discount and another big chunk with the percentage.  Oh well, I have to look at it like, I've bought plenty of other things from them at a steal so it's all relative.


I just got my first TRR bag and it turned out to be a great purchase.  Had a bit of an issue with the shipping being delayed but eventually got it and in VG condition as described.  I kept seeing discounts on my email and they didn't work.  Then one popped up for $25 off and it did work so that made it even better.
I don't think I'd want to sell with them as you really have little control, right?  Not that I'm dong well trying to sell on Posh.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I just got my first TRR bag and it turned out to be a great purchase.  Had a bit of an issue with the shipping being delayed but eventually got it and in VG condition as described.  I kept seeing discounts on my email and they didn't work.  Then one popped up for $25 off and it did work so that made it even better.
> I don't think I'd want to sell with them as you really have little control, right?  Not that I'm dong well trying to sell on Posh.


Most of the time I've had really good luck with TRR.  I'm a seller as well as a buyer although lately I'm more of a buyer-lol!  Mostly clothes!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Most of the time I've had really good luck with TRR.  I'm a seller as well as a buyer although lately I'm more of a buyer-lol!  Mostly clothes!!


I recall you saying they returned one perfectly good bag to you.  As far as selling with them, have you been satisfied with how they priced your items?  I have two bags on Posh that aren't doing anything but I did sell one there.  I used to sell on Bonanza years ago but that's pretty much gone dead.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I recall you saying they returned one perfectly good bag to you.  As far as selling with them, have you been satisfied with how they priced your items?  I have two bags on Posh that aren't doing anything but I did sell one there.  I used to sell on Bonanza years ago but that's pretty much gone dead.


If you send them a designer bag, they price it pretty good but RM and the likes, not so much.  But you know, when you want to just get rid of stuff, sometimes you don't care.


----------



## hillaryhath

I've gotten a lot of vintage MABs off TRR. One was even NWT! TRR can be hit or miss as far as descriptions go but I've only had to send back one RM bag.


----------



## Shelby33

I have gotten some OS RMs on TRR for a steal-they don't always know what they have. Like the MJ Sweet Punk Sid that sold for 60.00-they listed the studs as a defect when they were in fact hand painted to look distressed. I did get a Sweet Punk Pouchette on TRR very cheap, but there are 2 on PM, one for 450 and I think one for 700?
Anytime I've had a problem-mostly just stuff left in pockets-they have credited me 25.00 to 50.00. 
The bags I've found cheaper on TRR than PM or Mercari were a Chloe, MJ, RM and YSL. 
I find that sellers on PM, Mercari, or Ebay
have a good idea of what they have vs. TRR, so they ask for more money. But I have gotten very lucky on PM as well.


----------



## Shelby33

hillaryhath said:


> I've gotten a lot of vintage MABs off TRR. One was even NWT! TRR can be hit or miss as far as descriptions go but I've only had to send back one RM bag.


Oooh what did you get!?


----------



## Monera

I've been on TRR trying to buy this bag for 3 hours, refreshing every few mins to see when the "On Hold" disappears. I even went into a different browser to make sure it wasn't just a glitch. But no, it's been solidly on hold the entire time. Not sure if it's just a very diligent person who's adding it to their bag again and again, or if there's some kind of bot people use to keep it held. I don't think the Hold feature is a a bad concept but there are definitely people who abuse it


----------



## Shelby33

Monera said:


> I've been on TRR trying to buy this bag for 3 hours, refreshing every few mins to see when the "On Hold" disappears. I even went into a different browser to make sure it wasn't just a glitch. But no, it's been solidly on hold the entire time. Not sure if it's just a very diligent person who's adding it to their bag again and again, or if there's some kind of bot people use to keep it held. I don't think the Hold feature is a a bad concept but there are definitely people who abuse it


Did it ever go off hold?


----------



## Monera

Shelby33 said:


> Did it ever go off hold?


Nope, it was still on hold when I woke up about 5hrs ago, and still on hold when I checked just now.


----------



## Antonia

Monera said:


> Nope, it was still on hold when I woke up about 5hrs ago, and still on hold when I checked just now.


I sometimes see things on hold forever...not sure what causes it, like maybe the price was listed wrong and they put a hold to re-do it or something...I remember once watching a pair of designer jeans that should have been in the 100's and it was listed at $50 so I wanted to snatch them up but they were on hold for a long time, then it stated 'unavailable' so I finally gave up.  Oh well.


----------



## Haughty

I have noticed today that about 5 or 6 bags have been on hold since the 24 hour advance notice this morning at 9 am., about 6 hours ago.  Fortunately not ones that I’m interested in but that Is very frustrating when someone does that!  Hopefully like Antonia says, it is a problem with pricing and will be fixed soon


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Haven’t used Tradesy… had pretty good luck on Poshmark with the exception of a few duds I had to return. I always look on Posh because most of the sellers seem open to negotiating a bit and I can determine whether or not the seller is legit based on reviews. Only bought one (Fendi) bag on TRR and it was in pretty good shape… it even came with the box!


----------



## Haughty

Haughty said:


> I have noticed today that about 5 or 6 bags have been on hold since the 24 hour advance notice this morning at 9 am., about 6 hours ago.  Fortunately not ones that I’m interested in but that Is very frustrating when someone does that!  Hopefully like Antonia says, it is a problem with pricing and will be fixed soon





Monera said:


> Nope, it was still on hold when I woke up about 5hrs ago, and still on hold when I checked just now.


Have you tried adding to bag?  I just tried putting one in my bag that has been on hold all day and it let me.  Maybe you can buy it now


----------



## Monera

Looks like they're down for maintenance now. Maybe it was all a glitch. The bag that I wanted to buy stayed on hold from Thursday evening to this afternoon, was still on hold last time I checked and I couldn't add to cart. I did try a couple others that were on hold and it let me add 1 of them to the cart but not the other


----------

